# 2012 Brute CVT light problem



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

shredded my first belt around 60 hours, let er sit for about a week, my buddy had one he stretched from his 09, so i thought what the heck ill use it for a day or two until i get a new one. put it on, reset the belt light and all that, about 3 hours later, once again shredded the belt. went to the dealer and bought a brand new one, once again threw it on and reset the belt light. ever since then every now and then when i ride and kill my brute and turn it back on, the belt light will flash and ill have to reset it. even with this new belt. the other day when it did it i took the cvt cover off with the bike switched on and the switch inside was in the ON position. seems to me like its a wiring problem but i cant seem to find it. anyone ever hear or have been having this same problem?


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

...


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

You don't have anything plugged into the cigarette lighter do you like a radio?


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

May be a silly question, but you are checking/setting the belt deflection....right? An oem belt normally last for quite a while with proper deflection


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea make sure you don't have hids on or stereo plugged in without running throws cvt light everytime on brutes


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

yeah thats sounds about right. i have hids and a radio plugged in my cigarette lighter. ive had it off the past couple days and the light hasnt came on. anyway to bypass a radio or somethin?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried wiring straight off battery on radio didn't help its aggrevating having to unhook everytime I shut it off


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

well dang. my buddys got a 07 brute and hes got an audio pipe plugged in his cigarette lighter and it never trips his light. idk bout all this, i might try to wire around the light or something


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

The 2012 brutes are the only ones with the belt light issues described. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea the cvt light circuit is supposedly wired in with cigarette plug and when senses
Low voltage throws light per tech a kawasaki


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

im gonna look into this problem today, track all the belt and light wires and see if theres a way around it


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I have the same prob with my belt light and I have a radio plugged in to cig lighter but would it help to put a second battery on and run the radio off of that cause I wanna put a winch on and if it goes off due to low voltage then a second battery should help right. 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

It should in theory I'd pay top
Dollar for a programmer that would
Fix this issue


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ok well thanks for the info 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Never had a problem with mine coming on while I have my led light bars on with the key in on position or even off position. Ever since I snorkeled my brute I haven't plugged the cigarette plug in back in, so maybe thats the reason? Who knows...


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

If I have hids on with out brute running it will throw light and if radio
Is plugged in and isn't running it does it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> I have the same prob with my belt light and I have a radio plugged in to cig lighter but would it help to put a second battery on and run the radio off of that cause I wanna put a winch on and if it goes off due to low voltage then a second battery should help right.
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


We can just hook u up another battery like I did mine behind the tail light works great if you 12 has room like my 11 does.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> We can just hook u up another battery like I did mine behind the tail light works great if you 12 has room like my 11 does.


My battery is in the back but ill have to look cause I got room were I took the cvt exhaust out too snorkel it so ill figure something out. 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

